# Strawberry Banana Smoothie



## jp61 (Mar 25, 2016)

Yesterday it was 75°F here, today it's 35°F

Seen the strawberry pie thread the other day and that left me with no choice but to consume some strawberries in some form.

Smoothie it is! 

Stuff I threw in the blender using the "eyeballing" technique













20160325_190935.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 25, 2016






Not too bad













20160325_192437.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 25, 2016






Now I gotta turn up the thermostat, lol


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 25, 2016)

Boy that looks good


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2016)

Good looking smoothie Joe!

Sounds real good to me right now, going to be in the mid 80's here today.

Al


----------



## jp61 (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks guys!

Sitting here a bit bummed out.

Was going to smoke (first of the year) two racks of ribs and a fatty tomorrow.

All week the forecast showed decent weather around 70°. I just looked at my phone and now they're calling for 60% chance of rain. Figures! 

Looks like I may have to improvise! lol


----------



## jp61 (Mar 26, 2016)

LOL.... within one half hour, if that, the forecast went from 60% to 25% chance of rain! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  these people having liquid lunch today?


----------

